# 2009 Murano new alternator and battery dead



## Deaner45 (Jun 28, 2019)

Not good news. Murano died again after new battery, alternator and ABS pump. $3200 later. Not happy. Anyone have any ideas. Intelligent charging system? Computer? Ground wire?


----------



## 2016AltimaS (Jul 28, 2021)

Deaner45 said:


> Not good news. Murano died again after new battery, alternator and ABS pump. $3200 later. Not happy. Anyone have any ideas. Intelligent charging system? Computer? Ground wire?


I had charging issues with my altima a while back and found that the connector under thr rubber boot that supplies the power to the alternator had wires that were almost deterioted. Had to replace the connector which included new wires. Then later when I had to get the tranny replaced, the dealership noticed that the colors of wires were different on my alternator so they changed some wiring which caused me to burn up 2 alternators and a battery


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Shame on the stealer-ship for their incompetence; they should have known better. You should be compensated for some of that $3200.


----------



## Deaner45 (Jun 28, 2019)

rogoman said:


> Shame on the stealer-ship for their incompetence; they should have known better. You should be compensated for some of that $3200.


Wait and see. Car is back there


----------



## Deaner45 (Jun 28, 2019)

Murano has a new OEM refurbished alternator and so far so good.


----------



## Rubbishist (3 mo ago)

So the new alternator was faulty? Did they confirm this somehow or just replaced it?

I've got the same issue, aside from the replaced ABS pump unfortunately.


----------



## Deaner45 (Jun 28, 2019)

Nissan service said the first aftermarket alternator was not compatible or defective. Now the remanufactured OEM one just put in is working fine.🤞


----------



## Mswondering (2 mo ago)

I having a problem with my 2017murano replace the alternator ran good for two days and cut off again. Right before it cut of the traction sensor comes on. It also has a new battery. Anyone having this problem with theres


----------



## Deaner45 (Jun 28, 2019)

Mswondering said:


> I having a problem with my 2017murano replace the alternator ran good for two days and cut off again. Right before it cut of the traction sensor comes on. It also has a new battery. Anyone having this problem with theres


Hi Mswondering

Here is a quote from another forum, that I got some advice from because I was having the same problems as you.

“There's a good chance your problem is the battery Current Sensor. When they go south they rarely flatline and cause a code, instead they start "lying" to the control modules about the electrical load and causing chronic undercharging. You can determine if that's the problem by clipping the Sky Blue wire on pin 76 of the IPDM. That's the "smart charging" control wire to the alternator, and clipping it will put the alternator on internal regulation at a constant 14.2~14.5V. If that resolves your issue then the Current Sensor was the culprit. You can either replace it or leave the control wire permanently clipped”

So far by replacing the alternator with an OEM version seems to have fix the problem, but hopefully this gives you some information on other issues that could stop your system from charging.

Let me know how things work out in the end. Thank you.


----------



## 2016AltimaS (Jul 28, 2021)

Deaner45 said:


> Hi Mswondering
> 
> Here is a quote from another forum, that I got some advice from because I was having the same problems as you.
> 
> ...


Hello. So the dealer told me that the aftermarket alternator was the issue on my car when i took it in to have them replace tranny,
I had just installed that alternator about 6 months prior but because the original wiring harness that went to the alternator has tiny gauged wires and if you
put a lot of miles on your vehicle these wires being so thin just deteriorate and eventually will on barely be hanging on with a strand of the wire. I replaced my alternator with
a reman from Oreillys and I also replaced the wiring connector which 18 awg wires and they did not match the original wiring colors. NO BIG DEAL. But what is a big deal is while they 
had my altima in to replace the tranny, they noticed the wires and they switched 2 wires. After I got my car back, within 2 days i burned up 2 batteries and installed and burned up another alternator. After the one I replaced it with burned up, i had to have my car towed to dealer at my expense, They pulled that crap saying AFTERMARKET ALTERNATOR., but the service manager had let slipped that one of the techs had said that he changed the wire. They charged me nearly 1k to put on their reman and over 3900 to replace the tranny with a reman. SHADY DEALERS DO LIE AND THEY DO SABATOGE


----------

